# What do the men do in the little boys room ???



## Done_Fishin (Oct 10, 2006)

I try to have my camera with me most of the time and this day was no exception .. went to the gents and closed the door only to find myself faced with myself on all sides :laugh: so I whipped it out (camera!! :4-thatsba) and took a quick couple of shots.




















I had my hands on my camera all the time, HONEST!!!!


----------



## WereBo (Apr 5, 2008)

So which one is you? :grin:


----------



## Done_Fishin (Oct 10, 2006)

:laugh: the serious looking one .. had hardly had a beer all that day !!

Funny what shop-owners put in their toilets to decorate them :grin:


----------



## WereBo (Apr 5, 2008)

Perhaps it was just as well you hadn't had a beer, it could get a bit embarrassing, trying to find the door-handle with all those reflections :grin:


----------



## DonaldG (Aug 23, 2007)

Have your shoes dried yet? :grin:


----------



## WereBo (Apr 5, 2008)

:lol: :lol: :lol:


----------



## Done_Fishin (Oct 10, 2006)

:lol: nice one Don ...


----------



## grimx133 (Jan 15, 2008)

Tell yah D_F, you look like a twin brother to a guy I used to work with 25 years ago. I ran into him at the golf course about 4 years ago, when I was up visiting my parents. When I first scrolled down this page, had to look twice.


----------

